# Website Down



## Bubbagump (Sep 9, 2006)

I just joined this forum a couple of days ago and really enjoy the info and discussion here. One thing I noticed, though, is that the site seems to be down a lot. Once yesterday and then again today. I know it's not my ISP because I have no problem getting into other sites at the same time. Is this just a recent problem or is this something that happens on a regular basis.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)

Almost everyday, at least once or twice a day, my DC page will not load. (Love your user name, by the way. Do you like shrimp?). Is it something that you're working on improving, admin.?


----------



## GB (Sep 9, 2006)

wasabi that sounds like something that might be specific to your computer. DC is not down nearly that much.

Bubbagump, it does happen from time to time, but it is not the norm. Hopefully this will not happen again for a long time. Sometimes it happens when we are making upgrades though and those are usually worth the temporary inconvenience.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)

You maybe right, GB. All my others pages load with no problems, but there are times DC will not load. Sometimes a refresh would help or I go to my history and load it from there. DC is the only page I have a problem with.


----------



## GB (Sep 9, 2006)

It is those darn Apples


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)

You're walking on thin ice there, GB.


----------



## GB (Sep 9, 2006)

I say that, but actually I have decided that when it comes time to buy my next computer I will be moving over to the dark side too


----------



## wasabi (Sep 9, 2006)

You're a smart man, Charlie Brown.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 9, 2006)

So sorry...but I have the same problem too.  At least once a day.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 9, 2006)

I got a piece of garbage PC clone that rarely ever has a problem loading DC. It has a problem doing just about anything else, but never loading DC.

When new computer time comes (well, it came a long time ago, so I guess when it happens) we'll get another IBM compatable PC. I've never liked Apple, though I know they've made leaps and bounds in technology. It comes down to familiarity.


----------



## college_cook (Sep 9, 2006)

I think it might be due to the fact that this happens to be a very popular site.  I don't seem to have that problem unless its during peak hours, when most users are likely to be online.  I'm fairly sure that we have a really large user base, as well as many many more guest users.  There's a lot of good info. on this site that people want access to.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 9, 2006)

I couldn't get on today for a few hours and that's never happened to me before.


----------



## cara (Sep 10, 2006)

I know this, too... with Win2000...
very often I can't reach this site...


----------



## Lynan (Sep 10, 2006)

Happens to me also at least once a day on the PC in my office and laptop at home. Sometimes the message says there is a database problem. And I have NO idea what that means!! lolol


----------



## licia (Sep 10, 2006)

I've had a couple of problems. When I tried to post I got the message "site not available" so I backed up to my message and sent - only to have it go twice. I just noticed Cara's message went twice and wonder if that is what happened there. The banner ad across the top of dc page is what really disturbs me. I can't access part of the listing sometimes.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 10, 2006)

I have only been here a month and never have any problem getting here.  But I do with Yahoo Euchre !!!   Have a super day all  !!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 10, 2006)

It happens to me too, seems to be just about every day but not for too long.  Mostly it happens between midday and 13:00 here, which is CET (1 hour ahead of GMT, 6 hours ahead of EST).  I just thought the site goes through something like a daily updating (?) as usually there are relatively few users online at this hour...


----------



## cara (Sep 10, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I've had a couple of problems. When I tried to post I got the message "site not available" so I backed up to my message and sent - only to have it go twice. I just noticed Cara's message went twice and wonder if that is what happened there. The banner ad across the top of dc page is what really disturbs me. I can't access part of the listing sometimes.


 
 you are right... but I didn't notice it went twice... 
had the error message just when I wrote about the error problems.. that fits )


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 10, 2006)

when I can't load DC I find I get morose, wander aimlessly, howl at people for no reason, pay for groceries with jars of pennies, etc...


----------



## wasabi (Sep 10, 2006)

This is the error message I get when DC failes to load. I get this at least once or twice a day. Sometimes, reloading the page works. If not, I just wait awhile and try again.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 10, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> when I can't load DC I find I get morose, wander aimlessly, howl at people for no reason, pay for groceries with jars of pennies, etc...


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 11, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> This is the error message I get when DC failes to load. I get this at least once or twice a day. Sometimes, reloading the page works. If not, I just wait awhile and try again.



Wasabi - this is a little "thing" we had loaded into the DC program so those living in the beautiful state of Hawaii had something to bring them down to reality!   

You know I'm kidding, I think MJ was just joking when he told me that!  

It has happened to me too recently.  Andy R is doing everything he can to make things run smoother.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 11, 2006)

i only seem to have a problem around 6:45 to 7am-ish. i guess that corresponds with what urm mentioned.

absence makes the heart grow fondue...


----------



## wasabi (Sep 11, 2006)

The price we have to pay to live in paradise. 
Thanks Andy R. I hope you can resolve this problem.


----------



## Dove (Sep 11, 2006)

Wasabi.What did I miss?   (It is those darn Apples )  from GB's post.Dove


----------



## wasabi (Sep 11, 2006)

No Dove, I love apples.


----------



## GB (Sep 11, 2006)

Dove wasabi's computer is an Apple brand computer so I was just teasing her about that


----------



## lulu (Sep 11, 2006)

Wasabi....it MUST be our Apples.  I am haunting DC as I am on the computer a lot right now.  I punch reload when my other pages are loading and get the exact same safari error as you.

It happens a lot, at least twice daily.....but then resolves quickly.  I usually find if it persists I can lip in through clicking the link on an email alert to a new posting.

I blame the Mac for anything that goes wrong, lol.


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd been getting the database error message occasionally.  Early this morning I was getting it constantly and discovered I could access the site at http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/ even though http://www.discusscooking.com/ consistently resulted in the error.


----------



## TomW (Sep 12, 2006)

*Database problem*

Skilletlicker posted the same "fix" I just stumbled across.  Of note, the database problem occurs on another of *Andy R*'s sites I frequent (airstreamforums) at the same time it happens here. 

While I doubt there is a conspiracy,  I thought I would mention it.

I have a correctly sized jpeg of the screen I see, but the database does not appear to be in the mood to upload it.  

The words seen on the jpeg are, "*There seems to have been a problem with the Discuss Cooking database.*
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience."

Tom


----------



## wasabi (Sep 12, 2006)

With all the feedback we have on this subject, it isn't our puters, apple or pc, it's a database problem. The error messages are the same in both apple and pc.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 12, 2006)

Andy R is aware - thanks wasabi


----------



## wasabi (Sep 12, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

